# J3301 & Medicare



## tsboatman (Mar 22, 2012)

We've been trying to file electronic claims with Medicare but keep getting an error message saying a detailed description of service is needed.  When details are added, it's rejected for details/description of service.  Is anybody else having this problem or does anybody have suggestions on how to handle this?  Thanks.


----------



## solocoder (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you also billing an injection code with it?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 23, 2012)

NDC Number maybe?  diagnosis code link?  hard to tell without some additional infor, what other codes were submitted and what dx codes werre linked.


----------



## tsboatman (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are some that are being denied:  #1:  715.96 Osteoarthritis, 99213, J3301 RT, 20610 RT, 1006F, G8447.

#2:  715.90, 715.94, 402.10, 272.4 & 99214, 1111F, G8427, J3301

#3:  715.90, 724.3 & 99213, J3301

#4:  715.90, 715.96 & 99214, 36415, 20610, J3301 RT

#5708.9, 414.00, 401.9 & 99213, G8447, J3301

Any help you can give will really be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## SCCL5558 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am getting the same error.......did we find out what was causing it?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 29, 2012)

We had got an error and I don't recall what the error said exactly but we needed to start billing the codes with the NDC Code, NDC UOM (unit of measurement), and NDC units. I haven't seen any issues with them since then I don't believe.


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Mar 29, 2012)

*NDC #'s*

Medicare now requires NDC #'s on the claim for J-codes. Just one more thing to worry about....


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 29, 2012)

I know this sounds stupid but where do you put the NDC number?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Mar 30, 2012)

If your using a electronic system it would be hard to tell you where but on the claim form i believe it use to go in the pink box above the date(s) of service. I just pulled up a claim that I have a J code on and I don't even see the NDC number printed on it but I believe I had seen it there before.


----------



## ithomas14 (Apr 2, 2012)

Check with your Medicare contractor. We just needed the name of the drug, not the NDC number. Also, they should be able to tell your where you should add it on the claim. Good Luck!


----------



## tsboatman (Apr 17, 2012)

Is a modifier also required (59) ?


----------



## rjrine (Apr 17, 2012)

*rjrine*

I had the same problem and after some research it involves the new 5010 format.  In the addition information field I list the name of the drug and how many MG.  They are getting paid by Medicare.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Xerosis7068 (Mar 15, 2016)

*From Guston, J3301 denial issues*

With HCPCS code J3301, I have searched high and low until maybe one last try.
In my case, we are using Kenalog 40, for Physician's Office.
I tried NDC code without space,
Triamcinolone Acetonide 10mg, appropriate unit.
I still get the rejection.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2016)

Did you use the N4 qualifier in the front of your NDC number?


----------

